# Delta T2 Fence



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

*Bought a new rip fence*

Well, I gave in and bought the Delta T2 fence for my restored 1952 Craftsman 10" tilt arbor table saw. I still have the original fence, but the rail was aluminum and not built very well. I am sure that it worked fine in the day, but this one was a sight for sore eyes. I tried to restore the original fence also, but noticed there was a crack in the rail near one of the mounting bolt holes.

Hopefully it will fit the mounting holes of the table saw. From what I can tell, the Delta T2 (biesemeyer clone) should be a good fence. Feels extremely solid and I like the aluminum fence faces.

I was going to try and build something similar to what Hutch had built with extruded aluminum. I really like his design. I think that I'll still go this route for my other 2 table saws. I may even make one similar for my bandsaw. Here is a link to the fence that Hutch made.

I'll try to get some pictures tonight.


----------



## rpmurphy509 (Nov 6, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Bought a new rip fence*
> 
> Well, I gave in and bought the Delta T2 fence for my restored 1952 Craftsman 10" tilt arbor table saw. I still have the original fence, but the rail was aluminum and not built very well. I am sure that it worked fine in the day, but this one was a sight for sore eyes. I tried to restore the original fence also, but noticed there was a crack in the rail near one of the mounting bolt holes.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new fence. I hope you get manyyears of enjoyment, and accurate cuts from it!

Have any 'break in the new fence' projects in store for us?


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Bought a new rip fence*
> 
> Well, I gave in and bought the Delta T2 fence for my restored 1952 Craftsman 10" tilt arbor table saw. I still have the original fence, but the rail was aluminum and not built very well. I am sure that it worked fine in the day, but this one was a sight for sore eyes. I tried to restore the original fence also, but noticed there was a crack in the rail near one of the mounting bolt holes.
> 
> ...


My wife has been wanting me to build her a sofa table style table for our 'antique area' in our living room. I may just have to start that project..


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Jamie said:


> *Bought a new rip fence*
> 
> Well, I gave in and bought the Delta T2 fence for my restored 1952 Craftsman 10" tilt arbor table saw. I still have the original fence, but the rail was aluminum and not built very well. I am sure that it worked fine in the day, but this one was a sight for sore eyes. I tried to restore the original fence also, but noticed there was a crack in the rail near one of the mounting bolt holes.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the fence


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Bought a new rip fence*
> 
> Well, I gave in and bought the Delta T2 fence for my restored 1952 Craftsman 10" tilt arbor table saw. I still have the original fence, but the rail was aluminum and not built very well. I am sure that it worked fine in the day, but this one was a sight for sore eyes. I tried to restore the original fence also, but noticed there was a crack in the rail near one of the mounting bolt holes.
> 
> ...


Well, It looks like I'll be taking the fence back. I guess when you're anxious to get something that will work, you overlook a few things. The holes to mount the fence rails do not match up to the holes on the fence. I would have to either drill new holes in the saw table, or the rails, which I would rather not do and they would be too close to the original holes. I had researched some on this prior to getting the fence, and it stated that it did fit many other contractor and cabinet saws.

I thought that instead of sending it back, I would try it on my Craftsman contractor saw, but the holes did not line up on it either.

I guess I'll step back and get the Shop Fox Classic fence, Biesemeyer (I hate to pay that much), or go with Hutch's idea with his extruded aluminum design.


----------



## rpmurphy509 (Nov 6, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Bought a new rip fence*
> 
> Well, I gave in and bought the Delta T2 fence for my restored 1952 Craftsman 10" tilt arbor table saw. I still have the original fence, but the rail was aluminum and not built very well. I am sure that it worked fine in the day, but this one was a sight for sore eyes. I tried to restore the original fence also, but noticed there was a crack in the rail near one of the mounting bolt holes.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that fence isn't working out as hoped.
Think most, if not all of us have been in similar circumstances
before, so can sympathize with you.

I have the Shop Fox Classic on my Grizzly, and I love it. Very simple, accurate and sturdy.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

*A new start, and help with drilling holes in a table saw*

Well, I did some measuring on the table saw and the Delta T2 fence, and I may be able to drill 4 new holes in the table saw (2 on the front, and 2 on the back) to get the saw to fit. I was worried that I would have to drill the holes too close to the original ones, but after I checked the zero position of the fence, it should work. It looks like the hole spacing on the Delta T2 is 16" and the Craftsman table saw is 16.5".

Has anyone had any experience drilling holes to mount their fence, and if so, what is the best way to do this so that the holes are level and straight. I was going to use my ShopSmith to do this, but the max distance from the chuck to the table is too short to fit the saw table between.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *A new start, and help with drilling holes in a table saw*
> 
> Well, I did some measuring on the table saw and the Delta T2 fence, and I may be able to drill 4 new holes in the table saw (2 on the front, and 2 on the back) to get the saw to fit. I was worried that I would have to drill the holes too close to the original ones, but after I checked the zero position of the fence, it should work. It looks like the hole spacing on the Delta T2 is 16" and the Craftsman table saw is 16.5".
> 
> ...


If it were me, I would drill the holes in the fence rails to match the table, instead of drilling the table to match the rails. Either way, make the holes a bit oversized to allow for some adjustment. That way, even if the holes don't come out level and straight, you can get the rails level.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Jamie said:


> *A new start, and help with drilling holes in a table saw*
> 
> Well, I did some measuring on the table saw and the Delta T2 fence, and I may be able to drill 4 new holes in the table saw (2 on the front, and 2 on the back) to get the saw to fit. I was worried that I would have to drill the holes too close to the original ones, but after I checked the zero position of the fence, it should work. It looks like the hole spacing on the Delta T2 is 16" and the Craftsman table saw is 16.5".
> 
> ...


When I drilled my saw I had an up and down movement on the mounting bracket. SO it didn't matter. Under the table saw you will have braces etc. You need to allow your self some room for bolt heads, washers etc.

Use a center punch to get your alignment right and then use high speed drill bits do drill the saw. or the fence which ever.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *A new start, and help with drilling holes in a table saw*
> 
> Well, I did some measuring on the table saw and the Delta T2 fence, and I may be able to drill 4 new holes in the table saw (2 on the front, and 2 on the back) to get the saw to fit. I was worried that I would have to drill the holes too close to the original ones, but after I checked the zero position of the fence, it should work. It looks like the hole spacing on the Delta T2 is 16" and the Craftsman table saw is 16.5".
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info guys. I love this site.. The saw table is 20" across, so to get the fence to work correctly, I would have to drill one hole 1" from the left, then another 3" from the right side. On the right side of the saw table, there is a support brace that runs from front to back exactly 3" from the right side. So I won't be able to drill the holes in the table saw, but like Peter said above, it may be easier to drill the holes in the fence braces. I can use my ShopSmith then.

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *A new start, and help with drilling holes in a table saw*
> 
> Well, I did some measuring on the table saw and the Delta T2 fence, and I may be able to drill 4 new holes in the table saw (2 on the front, and 2 on the back) to get the saw to fit. I was worried that I would have to drill the holes too close to the original ones, but after I checked the zero position of the fence, it should work. It looks like the hole spacing on the Delta T2 is 16" and the Craftsman table saw is 16.5".
> 
> ...


I second Peter's motion. I would use the center punch like Karson said. When you do the drilling I would use a cutting lubricant, even WD40 will work. While you are drilling, spray a little lube on the contact point.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

*The Third Day - Front Rail is Mounted!*

As my last post stated, I decided not to return the Delta T2 fence and try to make it fit my old Crapsman Tablesaw. I have drilled and countersank (is that a word?) new holes in the front fence rail and amazingly… it fits! I then mounted the rail to the tablesaw (measuring the rail height along the top of the saw table), along with the square tubing that the fence rests on making sure to space out the tubing while mounting it (I made a spacer with some scrap wood). After I sat the fence on the table, I had to adjust the fence a little with the adjustment screws and the plastic bushings to get it square to the saw table and blade. To my amazement, the adjustments were very slight. Can you say 'Happy Camper!'.

I was a little afraid of drilling holes in the rails primarily because I was worried I was going to mess it up, and wouldn't be able to return it.

I still have to drill and mount the rear rail, but I'll also have to drill holes in the back of the saw table. Amazingly this 1952 Craftsman tablesaw (model 113.27520) did not have any mounting holes for a rear rail.

*Some funny things I found in the manual:*

Apparently 'Miter Slots' were called 'Table Grooves' back in the 50's
"The saw guard assembly and splitter blade bracket are not furnished with the saw because of government orders restricting the use of aluminum." - was this due to the Korean War?

*Some things I have learned so far:*

*1st* and foremost… TAKE YOUR TIME, no matter how anxious you are to get it installed.

*2nd*... When modifying a fence, make sure to measure everything about 20 times before drilling. I did, and so far everything has worked out fantastic. I still have to drill and install the rear rail, so hopefully it will work out like the front did.

*3rd*... If you are unsure on what to do, or want advice concerning anything, come to lumberjocks.com. I have never seen another website with members that were so knowledgable and willing to help (maybe this should be the 1st…).

One more note… A lot of you may be wondering why I would want to put a new fence on this old, piece of crap Craftsman tablesaw anyway. Actually, the reason is that after I had restored it, I wanted to use it. With the original fence broke, I thought I would initially use it just with a sled. Once I got it mounted to the stand, It looked too good not to have a fence. I wanted something cheap, but good and reliable. I did some research on making my own biesemeyer clone out of angle iron and square steel tubing, but decided against it since I have never welded before, and I didn't want to use bolts to hold the fence pieces together. I started looking into biesemeyer clones, and really liked the Delta T2. It was cheap ($150 at lowes), lighter than most of the other Biese-clones, and the sides of the fence are aluminum held with t-bolts which makes it easy to replace the sides with extruded aluminum sides full of t-tracks (ahh.. fun with clamps, jigs, etc).


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *The Third Day - Front Rail is Mounted!*
> 
> As my last post stated, I decided not to return the Delta T2 fence and try to make it fit my old Crapsman Tablesaw. I have drilled and countersank (is that a word?) new holes in the front fence rail and amazingly… it fits! I then mounted the rail to the tablesaw (measuring the rail height along the top of the saw table), along with the square tubing that the fence rests on making sure to space out the tubing while mounting it (I made a spacer with some scrap wood). After I sat the fence on the table, I had to adjust the fence a little with the adjustment screws and the plastic bushings to get it square to the saw table and blade. To my amazement, the adjustments were very slight. Can you say 'Happy Camper!'.
> 
> ...


Hang in there Jamie. I've been following and I would agree you made the right decision. You're going to be so happy you did when it's mounted and tuned up. The next time you have to tap a hole in cast iron, you probably won't even blink.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Jamie said:


> *The Third Day - Front Rail is Mounted!*
> 
> As my last post stated, I decided not to return the Delta T2 fence and try to make it fit my old Crapsman Tablesaw. I have drilled and countersank (is that a word?) new holes in the front fence rail and amazingly… it fits! I then mounted the rail to the tablesaw (measuring the rail height along the top of the saw table), along with the square tubing that the fence rests on making sure to space out the tubing while mounting it (I made a spacer with some scrap wood). After I sat the fence on the table, I had to adjust the fence a little with the adjustment screws and the plastic bushings to get it square to the saw table and blade. To my amazement, the adjustments were very slight. Can you say 'Happy Camper!'.
> 
> ...


Congratulation on getting this far. I knew you had it in ya.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *The Third Day - Front Rail is Mounted!*
> 
> As my last post stated, I decided not to return the Delta T2 fence and try to make it fit my old Crapsman Tablesaw. I have drilled and countersank (is that a word?) new holes in the front fence rail and amazingly… it fits! I then mounted the rail to the tablesaw (measuring the rail height along the top of the saw table), along with the square tubing that the fence rests on making sure to space out the tubing while mounting it (I made a spacer with some scrap wood). After I sat the fence on the table, I had to adjust the fence a little with the adjustment screws and the plastic bushings to get it square to the saw table and blade. To my amazement, the adjustments were very slight. Can you say 'Happy Camper!'.
> 
> ...


This might turn out to be a good tablesaw after all. Maybe the addition of a Pro-Link belt to help it run smooth would help it too.


----------



## woodsmith (Jan 7, 2008)

Jamie said:


> *The Third Day - Front Rail is Mounted!*
> 
> As my last post stated, I decided not to return the Delta T2 fence and try to make it fit my old Crapsman Tablesaw. I have drilled and countersank (is that a word?) new holes in the front fence rail and amazingly… it fits! I then mounted the rail to the tablesaw (measuring the rail height along the top of the saw table), along with the square tubing that the fence rests on making sure to space out the tubing while mounting it (I made a spacer with some scrap wood). After I sat the fence on the table, I had to adjust the fence a little with the adjustment screws and the plastic bushings to get it square to the saw table and blade. To my amazement, the adjustments were very slight. Can you say 'Happy Camper!'.
> 
> ...


I have decided to put the Delta t2 on a 1979 Craftsman saw. The worst thing about the saw is the fence and rail. I bought the saw new and have used it for home remodeling projects but now I am semi-retired I hope to do more in the shop. So far I have put all stationary tools on wheels to give me room to work. I plan to build central vacuum system to take the sawdust out side. Any sugestions will be welcome!
Woodsmith


----------



## drors01 (Jul 8, 2014)

Jamie said:


> *The Third Day - Front Rail is Mounted!*
> 
> As my last post stated, I decided not to return the Delta T2 fence and try to make it fit my old Crapsman Tablesaw. I have drilled and countersank (is that a word?) new holes in the front fence rail and amazingly… it fits! I then mounted the rail to the tablesaw (measuring the rail height along the top of the saw table), along with the square tubing that the fence rests on making sure to space out the tubing while mounting it (I made a spacer with some scrap wood). After I sat the fence on the table, I had to adjust the fence a little with the adjustment screws and the plastic bushings to get it square to the saw table and blade. To my amazement, the adjustments were very slight. Can you say 'Happy Camper!'.
> 
> ...


If you still have the 113.27520 then please take a look at this riving knife mod

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/181954


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

*It's like Ragu!*

Last night I drilled the holes in the saw table and the rear rail and mounted it. The result was the same as with the front rails, it fit perfectly, and I don't think that I could be any happier. The fence is aligned perfectly and it slides across the rails like a hot knife cutting through butter.

I am actually on vacation for the remainder of the year, so I'll be finishing up this saw. I have 2 more things to do to it….

1. Mount the motor and install a new switch
2. Make a router extension wing.

I have always hated the Crapsman 'Professional' router table that I have. It has the aluminum top that we all hate, and it has always felt flimsy.

This saw has the standard cast iron extension wings, which are not solid. If I leave the right side wing off, that will give me approximately 24" from the edge of the table, to the end of the fence rail. So i'm looking at a 24" X 27" router table extension.

I took some pictures, but I can't get them uploaded because my step-daughter took my usb cable to her dad's house. Hopefully I'll get it back tomorrow and I can upload them…


----------



## rpmurphy509 (Nov 6, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *It's like Ragu!*
> 
> Last night I drilled the holes in the saw table and the rear rail and mounted it. The result was the same as with the front rails, it fit perfectly, and I don't think that I could be any happier. The fence is aligned perfectly and it slides across the rails like a hot knife cutting through butter.
> 
> ...


Would love to see the pictures of your handiwork when you get a chance.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *It's like Ragu!*
> 
> Last night I drilled the holes in the saw table and the rear rail and mounted it. The result was the same as with the front rails, it fit perfectly, and I don't think that I could be any happier. The fence is aligned perfectly and it slides across the rails like a hot knife cutting through butter.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see your upgrades. It sounds like you are really breathing new life into this old saw.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *It's like Ragu!*
> 
> Last night I drilled the holes in the saw table and the rear rail and mounted it. The result was the same as with the front rails, it fit perfectly, and I don't think that I could be any happier. The fence is aligned perfectly and it slides across the rails like a hot knife cutting through butter.
> 
> ...


On my workshop page, you can see the saw in the second picture. It's the one on the left with the can of WD40 sitting on top of it. That's just in case you guys want to see a before picture. Amazingly it even still has the original motor. It doesn't look very pretty, but it still runs good. It is a 3/4hp. I have a 1.5hp that I may put on it if it bogs down too much cutting hardwoods… I have a feeling that it might. In the meantime, while I decide on the top for the router table extension, I have dismantled the motor, and removed/cleaned/repainted the cast iron sides and base.

One other thing that I'll have to do is make an insert for the saw. The original insert is a normal blade/dado combo made of aluminum, but it is bent in a few places so I don't really want to use it. Oddly enough though, it is slightly thicker than 1/16", more around 3/32" in thickness. I thought about just buying a zero clearance insert, but I haven't been able to find one that will fit..


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

*Before/After Pictures*

Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in

Here is the before picture:










Here are the after pictures with the Delta T2 fence installed:



















The next two pics show closeups of the rails where I had to drill new holes since the existing ones did not line up. I also had to drill 3 new holes in the rear of the saw table to mount the rear rails:



















As in my last blog post, I still have a few things to do to it like mounting the motor and installing a new switch, making a router table extension, and putting some adjustable feet on the legs of the table.

Let me know what you guys think so far!

Just in case you can't see the pictures completely, here is a link to the album.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Before/After Pictures*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in
> 
> ...


Man that turned out nice! Let me get this straight, you bought the fence at Lowe's?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Before/After Pictures*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in
> 
> ...


Hey are your photos getting cut off on the right? You might want to check the size you post them at.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Before/After Pictures*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in
> 
> ...


I could see building a mobile table that this would sit on with a work surface on the right.

Really the saw could sit on the end and the table surface could act as outfeed support and still have the router table between the rails for the fence. Is that confusing? I gotta go to bed.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Before/After Pictures*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in
> 
> ...


Yep.. They have it every day at $150.00. If you are interested in getting one and your local lowes does not have it in stock, they can order it for you. It was a really cheap (but good) fence for this rebuilt table saw. Just what I was looking for. The Delta T2 has a 9" rip to the left of the blade, and a 31" rip to the right. I wanted the Delta T2-50 (50" to the right of the blade), but I couldn't find it anywhere, even online. I guess they don't make them anymore.

I still haven't used it yet since I have some things left to finish the saw, but from what I can tell, it is a very solid beise clone.

The pictures were cut off on the right side, but if you go to the link in the blog, you can see the entire fence.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Before/After Pictures*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in
> 
> ...


Todd,
Not confusing, but a really good idea!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Before/After Pictures*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in
> 
> ...


It looks like it will be a good extra saw to have in the shop. Oh, I love your shop. It is really nice. You are very fortunate to have a space like that.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Before/After Pictures*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in
> 
> ...


What I have in space, I lack in organization. I apprecate all of your comments Todd. I really envy you and your shop. For me it seems that the more space I have, the more clutter appears..


----------



## rpmurphy509 (Nov 6, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Before/After Pictures*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in
> 
> ...


What a difference on that saw! The fence looks professionally installed.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Jamie said:


> *Before/After Pictures*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in
> 
> ...


Great Jamie. Glad it was all able to come together for you. A nice addition.


----------



## Hutch (Sep 24, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Before/After Pictures*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in
> 
> ...


Nice fence Jamie! Looks like what I was looking for, without all the pressure and steam coming out of my ears while I tried to make my idea work.
Way to go. I'll post new pics of my fence with the Wixey guage. I really like it so far.
If I find an old bandsaw do you want to give it a once over for me! Made an old saw look like new.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Before/After Pictures*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in
> 
> ...


Thanks… I am glad the fence is working for you… I would be honored to clean up an old bandsaw…


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *Before/After Pictures*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in
> 
> ...


Quite the restoration. Good job.


----------



## robfrommaine (Jan 29, 2008)

Jamie said:


> *Before/After Pictures*
> 
> Here are some pictures of the 1952 Craftsman Tablesaw that I have restored and installed a new Delta T2 fence on. I included a before picture so you could see the original fence that was on that thing and also the shape that the saw was in
> 
> ...


great looking fence! Great job! I stumbled upon this site and signed up. Looking forward to learning a lot of good tips and getting ideas.

I have a Craftsman 10" saw (Contractor's series from early 1990s). Any idea if the T2 fits without drilling, or is it the same for all Sears saws regardless of age? The stock fence (and miter gauge, for that matter) aren't that hot, I've been muddling through all these years, but want more accuracy and ease of use. Is the only other choice to spend lots for for a Beisemeyer model that fits the holes?


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

*How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*

Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.

I wish that I had taken pictures of each step to further clarify the information listed below. Looking back now I realize that it would have helped quite a few people. I may be able to do some sketches and post them here…

First, I went ahead and attached the square tubing to the front rail. Then with a pencil, I made a mark on the front rail at '0' on the measuring tape that is attached to the square tubing.

Then, I disassembled the front rail and tubing. I had a '0' reference point on the front rail from the previous step. I placed both front and back rails together so that I could get my '0' reference point transferred from the front rail to the back rail.

Next, I placed the fence on the tablesaw and moved it to where the zero position would be (against the blade), as if the fence was actually attached, making sure to square the fence with the table. The T2 fence has a plexiglass (or clear plastic) sight where you read the attached measuring tape through. I made a mark on the table where the reference line on the sight was. I then drew a line at that point on the saw top from the front to the back, of course making sure that the line was square to the table.

Next, I layed the front rail on the top of the saw, matching up the '0' reference mark on the rail to the line that I drew on the saw table top. I then measured 1.75 inches from each side of the saw table and drew a line on the front rail for each. I did the same for the center of the table at 10". I then did the same for the rear rail.

I then drilled the holes. I actually offset the holes a bit higher and did not align them with the existing holes that were in the rails because I wanted to make sure that the fence was as close to the table as it would go without scraping across the table when you moved it or riding too high above the table. The fence sides are adjustable up and down, so you do have a bit of tweaking there too. If you look at the blog, you will notice in the fourth picture down on the before and after pictures, that the holes that mount the rail are up slightly from the original holes.

Once you mount the rails and put the fence on, you may have to adjust the plexiglass sight on the fence a little. It is adjustable side to side, but when I installed it, I barely had to make any adjustment to it at all.

Like I said before, I really was really worried that I would mess it up, but if you take your time and make sure that all of your measurements are accurate, everything will work out fine. All I can say is that it made a 200% improvement on the tablesaw. I have been using it now for a few weeks and it is extremely accurate. It's nice being able to set the fence on a measurement, and not have to double check the fence to the blade to ensure that what it says is what it's going to cut.

I am by no means an expert at installing table saw fences, and really, I was taking a big chance on messing up the fence and it eventually not being usable (or returnable). I took my time thinking about how I could accomplish the installation. There may be a better way to install this fence on a craftsman tablesaw, but this way worked for me.

Hope this helps… as stated above, you will have to drill all new holes in the rails to get it to work right.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie,

I couldn't get mine to work on my Craftsman saw (See the post I left Sammy). My wings are 1 3/8" thick and by the time I lower the angle iron in order to mate the fence with the saw surface I would have had to drill through the edge of my wings- which would not have worked. So I am guessing that you ran into the same problem which is why you opted to drill out the rails rather than the wings.

Thanks. This post clears up my problem. I am not sure if I am willing to give it another try or not since it would not be possible to return the fence but I will think about it.


----------



## Sammy (Jan 17, 2008)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jamie, makes perfect sense and that was the direction I was thinking but was a bit worried about the fence clearance. I'll continue to dry fit and test prior to marking the holes for drilling. I'll take pictures along the way to hekp out any one else with the same model saw. My wings are 1 1/2 inch think so I should be able to aviod the problem that sbryan55 had. Again thanks for the tips and you just made my weekend!


----------



## Struck (Jan 18, 2008)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience with this installation. I plan to attempt this on my Craftman 113 series.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


Sbryan55, Good to see another hillbilly on here, but sorry that it won't work for you. I guess that I should have stated that the table must be 1.5" thick.

Sammy, Glad that this helps you. One other reason that I liked this fence is because the fence faces are aluminum and attached by t-bolts which makes them easy to take off and attach some extruded aluminum sides with all kinds of t-tracks. Imagine all the clamping and jigging possibilities.. If you could get some pictures during the install, that would save alot of people the headache trying to decipher my instructions..

John, It should work on any Craftsman 113 series 10" table saw as long as the table is 1.5" thick..


----------



## Sammy (Jan 17, 2008)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the help guys! This website is great and the people are fantastic with all the help. When I'm done I'll try and take Jamie's experience and match it up with mine to create a working document to described how to install this great fence.


----------



## johnd (Feb 4, 2008)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


HI Jamie,

I am working on doing this same retro fit to a similar vintage craftsman. I believe mine is a 103xxxx model I think it was made by Seely making it late 40's early 50's it has just the one dial on the front that controls the blade height and then you push it in to change the angle.

Great writeup and very helpful. Did you have to enlarge the existing holes that mounted the original fence? The holes in the saw mounting the original fence on mine are much smaller than the bolts that came with the delta t2. Just curious. Thanks in advance.

-John


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie,

I followed your directions exactly and it worked like a champ. I have a craftsman 113.298240. Thanks for the detailed instructions. One little trick I found was to put a strip of blue painters tape across the front and back of the table along the line where the top of rails need to line up. This will make sure you get the rails at the perfect height before you start drilling into your table top. I also used a drill press to drill the holes in my rails.


----------



## polopapa (Jan 24, 2010)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


I know this is an older post, but based on the experiences from those of you who have undertaken this project, I tackled it yesterday as well. I opted to drill new holes in the cast iron table saw itself. I bought some cobolt drill bits, and I have to tell you, the drilling went quite easily. I'm looking forward to using a table saw with a reliable rip fence. The old standard Craftsman fence was really a pain.


----------



## BobInSanLeon (Jan 18, 2011)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie, Your posts inspired to do this upgrade on my saw. I finished the marking steps this evening, and took lots of photos. After I finish, I'll make the pics available. So far, It's been clear, although I was slightly thrown off by the 1.75" and 10" specs for the front bolt holes. But afer a moment it made sense. On the rear rail, the center bolt hole is not at 10" on my saw, at least. So a little clarification there would be good. Kudos on a good set of instructions!


----------



## EMTedu (Feb 20, 2011)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


New guy here, I also just installed a T2 fence on my Craftsman saw. I wasn't able to make the bolt holes work, so instead I purchased a 5' piece of 2.5×2.5" angle and drilled all new holes. Adding the half inch eliminated the "holes to close to the edge" problem. Maybe this will help someone else.
Terry


----------



## BobInSanLeon (Jan 18, 2011)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


I have one more question on this upgrade. When I tilt the blade, I find that the splitter assembly hits the back rail. It also seems that it's the cast metal parts the splitter is attached to that is hitting the rear rail. Not sure if grinding those parts would be such a good thing. Any one know of a good replacement for a splitter/ blade guard for the craftsman saw? I plan to look around. Will let folks know what I find.


----------



## Steveg1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


Jamie,

I just installed my Delta T2, thanks for the instructions.

It seemed that there wouldn't be enough room to drill a hole in the fence and still have enough metal to hold the bolt. That wasn't true. My table face is 1.5 inches and the front rail was installed .75 inches down from the top. This worked fine.


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I could help everyone out with this! Honestly it's been forever since I've been on here. We moved and I took quite a long hiatis from woodworking. A little too long.. Time to get back into the groove again!


----------



## banjojam (Jan 15, 2015)

Jamie said:


> *How to setup and install on a Craftsman tablesaw*
> 
> Since I have installed the Delta T2 fence on my Craftsman tablesaw, I have had a few people asking how I installed it, especially, how I installed the fence so that it would zero properly. For those that are thinking about installing this fence on a craftsman, you *WILL* have to drill new holes in the rails. You can use one of the existing holes, but you will not be able to '0' the fence.
> 
> ...


I just installed my T-2 on my craftsman 152.221140 and followed this it worked great. I just need to figure out how to install the power switch.


----------

